# NW Ice



## AtticaFish

Would like to hear any ice reports from the NW...... Any one been out to knock a hole in the ice yet? I was up to the new res here in town on Saturday (1/12) when things finally locked up and it was 95% covered but with geese in an open hole in the NE corner. Ice was only half inch at most. Gonna check the old res (much shallower) on either Wednesday or Thursday. That one might be getting close. I can walk on my small pond now, but just stayed in the shallow end so far.

Please stay safe and dry everyone. Use that safety gear, and common sense!


----------



## ErieEye

Drove around fostorias reservoirs again today. Still lots of open water. Only res that completely froze is 1. Open water on all the others.







reservoir 2







reservoir 3







reservoir 6







reservoir 4







reservoir 5


----------



## Scum_Frog

Cant wait for this saturday and sunday will really add some ice here locally!


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye said:


> Drove around fostorias reservoirs again today......


Dang, i figured those would be locked tight up after last night.


----------



## ress

Both Findlay reservoirs are wide open. Doesn't much matter tho.


----------



## moleman

Was told yesterday they will begin filling res 5 in Bellevue on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks for the info moleman. I was hoping to get up there again this year but that might take a while to get solid if they are just now filling it. Hear anything about #4? They were pumping in it one day i fished on the ice there last year. That ice was singing non stop.... was an odd day with not much biting. Wish they would fill them earlier in the fall.


----------



## moleman

Five gets so dirty when they pump in. It’s a waste of time till it settles and clears. Don’t fish number four. People came from as far as Indiana to take crappies last year by the hundreds out of five I go there every day with my dog and I don’t see the fish working the surface like they did before. Sad


----------



## AtticaFish

moleman - I have fished #5 since the early 90's and have seen it go through ups and downs. Sure know when the crappie are hitting in the spring.... the lot just about fills up. I have taken my share over the years but never understood the guys who would fill multiple buckets in a trip.

I took a look at both the new and old reservoirs here in Attica this morning. New res (deep) is now about 50/50 ice and open water. From the spots that are open, i'm thinking they may have recently pumped more water in. They have it full. The old res, which i was hoping just might be close, they decided to pump water in as well. There is ice over pretty much the whole thing, but 3' of slush to get to it. It is also opened up in a straight line out from the pipe they pump in by the NE corner.

Gonna still be awhile.....


----------



## AtticaFish

The cold snap helped. Got out today on 3"+ of decent ice. Some funky layers of ice out there too though.... found one area that was 8" thick total of ice and refrozen slush. Watch your step! Whole bunch of dink bluegill but felt good.


----------



## ErieEye

Drilled off of the ramp at fostoria res 5. Found 8". Drilled off of the ramp at fostoria res 6. Found 4 1/2". Reservoir 6 didn't freeze up until the wind died down after the last storm. We basically formed 4 1/2" of ice in 2 days. I didn't fish however the water at res 5 looked quite cloudy. Res 6 water clarity wasn't too bad, definitely fishable. Hopefully after the rain tonight the city doesn't pump into 6 and muddy it up too.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

ress said:


> Both Findlay reservoirs are wide open. Doesn't much matter tho.


 LOL The Dead Sea


----------



## whiskerchaser

Stopped at local spot on way home from work and had about 4in of clear hopefully it all survives this warm up and rain and freezes back up good by Saturday... Itching to get out but being patient


----------



## Scum_Frog

This rain couldnt of came at a worse time.......well this much quantity. If we had a quick rain to get all the snow off the ice thats one thing but this down pour is killing the ice and flooding a bunch of places.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep. Was looking like Sandusky Bay might get good..... water has to be decent clear and it was nice and cold. Just looked at the river forecast and they are calling for it to go from 2' to 6' over night here in Tiffin. The mud will be rolling North.


----------



## Scum_Frog

There was a guy fishing the bay yesterday....caught a 14" perch....he was only one out there....buddy drove up there last night and the ice already looked muddy under it. Who knows but bay will def be ruined for next 4-5 days probably.


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum_Frog said:


> There was a guy fishing the bay yesterday....caught a 14" perch....he was only one out there....buddy drove up there last night and the ice already looked muddy under it. Who knows but bay will def be ruined for next 4-5 days probably.


There were actually 4 of us on the bay yesterday from 9:00-2:00 with a whopping total of 3 perch caught. Ice was 3”-5” but looked thinner right on top of the spring. The water was very stained with about an inch of visibility. With all the rain, the water will turn from stained to mud. If you remember last year, we had a big rain in late January turning the clean water we had into a mud pit.


----------



## thistubesforu

Thanks for the legit report eye spy boots on the ice is the best report you can get. If the ice survived the rain today fish can still be caught despite the mudflow heading that direction. I’ve had my best results with cleaner water at whites so I’m going to give it some time but will definitely be out somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Anyone know the ice conditions at Beaver Creek or raccoon Creek reservoirs. Thanks


----------



## AtticaFish

Sorry, have not heard anything about Beaver or Raccoon yet, but would love to hear something. I was wondering the same about Bellevue #4 or Riley Res down in Bucyrus. Going to be out and about somewhere this weekend! I will post what i find.


----------



## thistubesforu

As of Monday beaver had 2”-3” off the ramp. Yesterday I stopped to check it out and the rain did some damage to the shoreline to say the least. 10-15 of water around south side sitting on top of the ice which was about a 1/2” thick. Hoping it locked up over night into today. Drove up on **** but didn’t check thickness after the rain event ice covered but lots of water on top.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Thanks for the replys I appreciate it. It's hard for me to check during the week with my busy schedule. I think I'll just give them to another week and try to find some ice around the marinas


----------



## whiskerchaser

Hitting local spot tomorrow around noon after work. Had almost 4inches of clear yesterday should be nice and stiff tommorow.. hopefully I can find a couple fish


----------



## ErieEye

Started my ice fishing season off with a whimper. 3 1/2 hours of fishing, zero fish. Marked em but couldn't catch em. There is 7" of ice on fostoria res 6.


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye said:


> Started my ice fishing season off with a whimper. 3 1/2 hours of fishing, zero fish. Marked em but couldn't catch em. There is 7" of ice on fostoria res 6.



7" sounds good, it is only going to build from here out for a while. Maybe that means it will be an afternoon bite. Going to try close to home here in a few.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Went out this morning for a few hrs fished hurls on Catawba had 5 inches of good ice but there's a lot of baitfish so nothing else was biting. Then I went to east harbor. I went out of the kayak ramp and went right and there is 5 inches of ice. Water is cloudy and nothing wanted to bite. If anyone goes to east harbor and gets on ice at kayak ramp don't go straight out or to the left that's where it was still open Friday


----------



## AtticaFish

New Attica reservoir has 4" of clear ice in some spots and 7" of cloudy ice in other areas. Fished for hour and a half and didn't mark anything. Moved down to to the old res and it has 6 or 7 inches of cloudy ice, didn't measure. Lots of dink bluegill. Think I am going to check out Bellevue #4 tomorrow.


----------



## ress

Talked to one las today on Findlay 2. He said ice was 8 inches. Must have been his first time ice fishing because he was using a 5' pole and I saw a baseball bat, no auger. Made me smile! Getting it done!!!


----------



## thistubesforu

Hit up beaver this afternoon and after reading previous posts I’m jealous cause it only had 3” of ice. Dirty water did manage a channel cat and a nice perch though. Marked some fish but not a ton just hardly any takers.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Fished raccoon this morning it had 3.5 - 4 in all the spots I fished. Only managed a few gills but any day on the ice is a good day


----------



## whiskerchaser

Well didn't get the amount of time on ice I wanted this weekend but did get on ice for short periods... Saturday went out in afternoon was planning on fishing untill after dark... Drilled 15 holes to start got gear out on ice and shanty set up.. heater didn't want to work then got phone call and had to pack up and leave. Today took 4 kids out got shanty set up and heater going couple kids hit holes out side couple fished inside... Then one came inside and one went out side. Then again kids switched but shortly after that everyone wanted to be in shanty.. ice was singing good kids got nervous and so did I. We packed up and went home empty handed but made some memories.. 2 of the kids have previous ice experience and have caught thru ice 1 kid went out once with us last year the other kid it was his first time... With way work is i won't make it on ice during daytime this week but may try some night time fishing for crappies and saugeye.. next Saturday going to Indian lake and see if I can't figure that place out


----------



## ErieEye

I tried it yesterday afternoon at fostoria reservoir 6 again. Same story different day. Fish didn't want to cooperate. Only caught 1 small catfish that I snagged in the tail with a vib-e. Its frustrating looking at reports of crappies, bluegills and eyes being caught from other lakes while I sit out at my local reservoirs and struggle to even get a bite. Its sad how pathetic the fishing has gotten over the last several years at these local reservoirs.


----------



## odell daniel

ErieEye said:


> I tried it yesterday afternoon at fostoria reservoir 6 again. Same story different day. Fish didn't want to cooperate. Only caught 1 small catfish that I snagged in the tail with a vib-e. Its frustrating looking at reports of crappies, bluegills and eyes being caught from other lakes while I sit out at my local reservoirs and struggle to even get a bite. Its sad how pathetic the fishing has gotten over the last several years at these local reservoirs.


They let killdeer go to hell and drained it, idiots


----------



## AtticaFish

I struggled this weekend as well. Ended up in Bellevue early on Sunday morning. #4 had decent ice in all the holes i cut.... and i cut quite a few trying to find active fish. My GPS said i walked 1.7 miles. Marked a few fish early on that came up from bottom but they would only come up a foot or so and then go back down. Caught 1 bass on a jigging rap. Gave up there and went to #5. Ice was a little bit thinner there, but no problem getting out. Did not walk near as far there. Marked fish the whole time (most likely shad or cats) but only had 1 fish that actually followed a lure. 2 other guys fishing there caught 2 nice crappie they didn't want to clean and gave them to me as they were heading out.

After this weeks temps..... think i may need to break out the gas auger. Guessing i cut around 50-60 holes on Saturday and Sunday combined.


----------



## Scum_Frog

dannggg Russ puttin the work in! I only got out one day on a marina in west harbor....awesome ice not awesome fishing! LOL .....thought about trying 5 this wknd after this cold front but who knows where I end up.....what auger do you use? If its able just get the drill adapter...totally worth it.


----------



## AtticaFish

My shoulder is feeling it today.... not getting any younger. Was just hoping to find a few fish that were active and not belly to the bottom so i kept moving. I do have the orange Nil's in a 6" so it at least cuts easy enough. It has the plate and the bit end to go in a drill chuck. Will get a decent drill for it eventually. Already have an 8" Eskimo gas auger though, if it still runs that is. Heavy SOB. Haven't fired it up yet this year because i didn't figure i would need it.

Dragging my sled up the hill at #5 is a killer in a different way. Was thinking about trying there again but want to go either very early morning or dusk. Might hit it Friday. I was there about midday on Sunday.


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> My shoulder is feeling it today.... not getting any younger. Was just hoping to find a few fish that were active and not belly to the bottom so i kept moving. I do have the orange Nil's in a 6" so it at least cuts easy enough. It has the plate and the bit end to go in a drill chuck. Will get a decent drill for it eventually. Already have an 8" Eskimo gas auger though, if it still runs that is. Heavy SOB. Haven't fired it up yet this year because i didn't figure i would need it.
> 
> Dragging my sled up the hill at #5 is a killer in a different way. Was thinking about trying there again but want to go either very early morning or dusk. Might hit it Friday. I was there about midday on Sunday.


That's my only complaint about gas augers. More often than not it just seems like it's more work to lug the heavy bastard out there than it is to just drill your holes by hand. If we don't have a foot or better of ice I just won't bother with gas.


----------



## thistubesforu

Feel defeated today!! Fished east harbor for almost 3 hrs this am marking fish entire time but never had one hit. Went to beaver for almost 4 hrs midday with one cat to show for my efforts. Decided to go back to beaver after dark for an hour with not even a mark. Have tomorrow off as well and honestly don’t even know where to try. Part of me says go to work freaking sad!!!

Any thickness reports from Willard or new London?


----------



## Derbyfreak230

I know the feeling. It always sucks when you get time away from work and the fishing stinks. I don't have first hand knowledge of Willard but heard there was 3 - 4 inches


----------



## Zach216913

thistubesforu said:


> Feel defeated today!! Fished east harbor for almost 3 hrs this am marking fish entire time but never had one hit. Went to beaver for almost 4 hrs midday with one cat to show for my efforts. Decided to go back to beaver after dark for an hour with not even a mark. Have tomorrow off as well and honestly don’t even know where to try. Part of me says go to work freaking sad!!!
> 
> Any thickness reports from Willard or new London?




Went to east harbor this morning marked fish all over fished spot for hour nothing moved again same thing. Moved once more and man the bite was on . Started catching around 9 left at 1 ended up with 40 Gill 2 crappie and 2 perch all from the same 2 holes. And released a lot too. Gotta move around find the weeds and fish the edge if you find em. Was also wondering about willard thinking bout hitting there in the am don't wanna drive all the way back to EH but man it was fun would be worth the drive again.. lol


----------



## AtticaFish

Not to say i'm glad others are struggling, but glad i am not the only person who is having trouble catching fish so far this ice season. I have brought home a total of 3 fish (1 gill and 2 crappie) so far..... and 2 of those i didn't even catch.

Zach216913 - I had a very similar experience up at EH last winter. Walked a ways left out from the kayak ramp and put a large circle of 10 or 15 holes in an area that looked like it had some weeds but not choked out. Started hoping around the circle hole to hole and jigging spikes. Brought home close to 50 fish that day. Strange thing is ALL but 2 of those fish were caught from a single hole. Crazy to think when my circle was only 20 yards diameter at most. Even the next hole over was like a dead zone.


----------



## hydrasportbill

AtticaFish said:


> Not to say i'm glad others are struggling, but glad i am not the only person who is having trouble catching fish so far this ice season. I have brought home a total of 3 fish (1 gill and 2 crappie) so far..... and 2 of those i didn't even catch.
> 
> Zach216913 - I had a very similar experience up at EH last winter. Walked a ways left out from the kayak ramp and put a large circle of 10 or 15 holes in an area that looked like it had some weeds but not choked out. Started hoping around the circle hole to hole and jigging spikes. Brought home close to 50 fish that day. Strange thing is ALL but 2 of those fish were caught from a single hole. Crazy to think when my circle was only 20 yards diameter at most. Even the next hole over was like a dead zone.


THAT'S ICE FISHING... THAT IS WHY WE HAVE TO DRILL A LOT OF HOLES.I HAVE SEEN WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ON MANY DIFFERENT BODIES OF WATER. ONE OR TWO HOLES PRODUCE AND A DOZEN OTHERS DON'T. GO FIGGER..


----------



## Zach216913

Here's yesterday's. Omw to try the evening bite right now .let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Zach216913

The wind was brutal.. couldn't keep my shanty one spot needed 2 guys to hold it down almost blew away a few times and my shanty even took me out dragging back to truck sure someone had to witness that. Needless to say today was not like yesterday . Only fished for half hour or so and left. Tried a marina struck out there too


----------



## thistubesforu

X2 on the wind Zach!! Fished 830-2 today at a marina on the bay thought my shanty was gonna rip away from the anchors the whole time. Finally decided to hang it up when a hub almost took my face off!! Anyway fishing for me was better today ended up with 7 keeper perch 1 throwback perch 3 young of the year walleye and a white bass. Not great but definitely better than yesterday so all good.


----------



## Scum_Frog

how was the water clarity in the marina lyle? Thought about trying whites on friday didnt know if bay was still chocolate milk.


----------



## ErieEye

I got to quit looking at the forecast. Every time I look at it they add another mid 40s to 50 degree day. Just hard to believe.


----------



## AtticaFish

It sure does suck. I kept thinking 1 or 2 days above freezing would be OK. Little bit of rain not a problem. Now they have it going above freezing on Saturday, not dropping down below 32° until Thursday night, and 50% chance of rain on 3 of those days. I think the main sheet of ice will stick around, getting out to it will be the issue.


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> It sure does suck. I kept thinking 1 or 2 days above freezing would be OK. Little bit of rain not a problem. Now they have it going above freezing on Saturday, not dropping down below 32° until Thursday night, and 50% chance of rain on 3 of those days. I think the main sheet of ice will stick around, getting out to it will be the issue.


Yup, shorelines will be in bad shape.


----------



## ErieEye

Hopefully the next few days don't do too much damage.


----------



## ErieEye

Only took 3 days to catch this beast. Well worth the effort. Lol


----------



## ress

Snagged?


----------



## ErieEye

ress said:


> Snagged?


Ress your killing me. Lol Forgot to add there is 12" on fostoria res 6.


----------



## AtticaFish

Good job ErieEye. Take what ya get. Haha. That's about the same ice thickness I was cutting today and feeling wore out. I have put 7 fish on the cutting board so far this winter. East Harbor was all but a busy for me on Friday. Some things came up for today and my plans got changed, had to stick close to home. Managed a really nice crappie and took home another crappie and bluegill to clean. Also caught a big cat.... fins got stuck trying to pull it up through my 6" hole. Had some other good bites I missed too, need to stick close more often.



















This guy was walking way out in the middle of the reservoir. WTH? Guess he knows there is a warm up coming. Strange to see.


----------



## ress

Well it just looks like a rigged bait fish for Sailfish. lol That spider had to be your gear Attica.


----------



## AtticaFish

ress said:


> Well it just looks like a rigged bait fish for Sailfish. lol That spider had to be your gear Attica.


It was there when I walked out so I didn't bring it with me. Probably 20 yards from shore too. Made me stop and scratch my head.


----------



## fshnfreak

Had 10 to 14 inches of ice on east harbor yesterday managed to get a nice 10-11 inch perch 2 gills and 7 nice pumpkin seeds. East Harbor still makes me scratch my head must have drilled 40 holes before i found 1 that produced any fish. We got out late and there was well over 100 shanty's plus numerous guys and gals not in huts.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went out after work for a little bit to beaver creek. Great ice. Horrible clarity and the fishing wasn’t hot either. Felt good to be out though. To the dirt bag who left all his trash on the ice, beer cans, cigarette butts, McDonald’s bag and wrappers and more. It’s picked up. Don’t come back. Thanks.


----------



## ErieEye

Hot bite today 1/64 oz. tungsten jig with dough ball. Slow jig just off the bottom.


----------



## moleman

I stayed away from all the shanties at EH Friday popped one hole did real well. Those fish move lots so be patient they come


----------



## ress

Findlay 2 - shanty town! Not sure anything was caught. Counted 8 shantys and 2 on buckets.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

Hate to say it........... i only see one day below freezing in the 10 day forecast.


----------



## Scum_Frog

AtticaFish said:


> Hate to say it........... i only see one day below freezing in the 10 day forecast.


Dont ever say that! Dont you everrr say that!!!!


----------



## AtticaFish

2 weekends of ice fishing in a year sure sucks. Next year, as soon as we get decent ice, think i am just going to take a weeks vacation. Spend a couple days in NW and a day over at Mosquito or Pymie. I better start some physical conditioning around Halloween though..... i have way too much crap to drag around any more and it kicks my butt.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yea im with you russ! I think next weekend we are going up too Saginaw for the weekend....they still have good ice and temps look great next couple of weeks....we will be doing wknd trips up there now im sure.


----------



## ErieEye

This is what accuweather is showing for fostoria. Those temps would maintain the ice nicely. Just depends how much ice is left to maintain.


----------



## sam.baer

I'm sure this has been asked before, but has anyone attempted to ice fish Metzgers marsh?.
Decided to give it a go Sunday morning. One dead stick with a crawler got hit while drilling more holes, but that was it.
Ice was incredibly clear and 8-10 inches.


----------



## AtticaFish

sam.baer said:


> .......anyone attempted to ice fish Metzgers marsh?.........


I've scouted it out a little but never tried it. Always wondered how deep it was up along the **** and down towards the inlet. Would think there could be some bluegill in there. Along with all the other predators others talk about catching in there. I always figured the marinas back in Turtle Creek would be good too if you could get permission to get on the ice from their property. Again, just scouting.


----------



## Redhunter1012

ress said:


> Findlay 2 - shanty town! Not sure anything was caught. Counted 8 shantys and 2 on buckets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Perch. Sorting through lots of small guys to get some of the big guys. Future looks good for the perch again


----------



## AtticaFish

ErieEye said:


> View attachment 292445
> ......what accuweather is showing..........


I can't believe the differences in the forecasts i have been hearing and reading. Seems like they are all a little different right now with rain/snow predictions and temps too. I think it's safe to say, they don't really know what it is going to do.

The pond at my house had about 3" of junk ice on top of the clear ice. Looking out the window this morning it looks like almost all of the white ice is gone. If we get back to mainly clear ice it should melt slower..... i think anyway. I'm afraid all the junk ice melting and sitting on top is going to start to rot that good ice though. Safe to say, i don't know either.


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> I can't believe the differences in the forecasts i have been hearing and reading. Seems like they are all a little different right now with rain/snow predictions and temps too. I think it's safe to say, they don't really know what it is going to do.
> 
> The pond at my house had about 3" of junk ice on top of the clear ice. Looking out the window this morning it looks like almost all of the white ice is gone. If we get back to mainly clear ice it should melt slower..... i think anyway. I'm afraid all the junk ice melting and sitting on top is going to start to rot that good ice though. Safe to say, i don't know either.


Attica I just look at all the forecasts and pick out the one I like the most. Lol


----------



## AtticaFish

Ha! I like that idea.


----------



## ress

Redhunter1012 said:


> Perch. Sorting through lots of small guys to get some of the big guys. Future looks good for the perch again


Thought maybe those perch were still there. In the fall lots of dinks in there, but, a few hogs too.


----------



## ship wreck

sam.baer said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but has anyone attempted to ice fish Metzgers marsh?.
> Decided to give it a go Sunday morning. One dead stick with a crawler got hit while drilling more holes, but that was it.
> Ice was incredibly clear and 8-10 inches.


I fished it 4 or 5 years ago. Seen a couple little pike on the camera, could not get them to bite. Had some nice gills in there to. Also watch the ice thickness as there’s a few small springs in there


----------



## Derbyfreak230

So did any ice survive the warm and rainy spell we had. I'm going to check tomorrow after work a few spots around me after work tomorrow and hopefully be able to fish somewhere


----------



## AtticaFish

I have a feeling it is going to be really sporadic. Be careful if anyone decides to get out. I will be checking around on Saturday afternoon but won't be able to fish until Sunday. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Well I actually had all time today after work to check and driving over the Edison bridge slot of the bay opened up. So I went to check east harbor. I went to the kayak ramp and went out slightly to the right 100 yds and there was 5 inches but the shoreline is junk and if anyone goes there I would Spud around cause it looked like there was some sketchy ice out there. Also there was no one fishing there when I checked. Then checked hurls marina and there was 6 inches there. So looks like I'll be able to go to one or the other tomorrow after work


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks!! I am getting hopeful to get out at least on Sunday. I may need to take a sick day early next week.........


----------



## whiskerchaser

I'm hoping shores freeze up good I have Sunday thru Wednesday to ice fish can't travel far from home so hopefully I can get on locally.. I'll be checking tomorrow after work just see how things are looking and hopefully Sunday it's good to chase some perch and eyes and whatever else wants to bite will give report tomorrow night on my findings.. be careful everyone the spud is your best friend


----------



## Scum_Frog

There was a post online from a guy yesterday who was sitting on EH and said he was on 8” of ice. Said same thing shoreline was sketchy but soon as you got out you were fine. Stay safe guys


----------



## AtticaFish

I fished Bellevue #4 today and all the ice I drilled was 4" to 6". Thin spot by the ramp, careful getting on and off.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Checked a spot last night whole bank was still very thin... Woke up this morning and went checking everything around. Found open water and found some solid ice.. did alot of scouting and still ended up going to my normal spot this afternoon.. first hour not a bite then had a half hour I put 5 fish on ice 3 cats one perch and one eye.. all small all went back..


----------



## sam.baer

Just got off of Metzgers. Banks are thin and a lot of open water. Settled on one spot with 5-6". Fished for 3 hours, missed 2 Pike. (Seen them on the camera).


----------



## ErieEye

This is what fostoria res 6 looks like today. The sun and wind is doing damage.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yikes. Looks like you could cast the shoreline for eyes though. ha! I bet that ice out there would hold quite a bit of weight if you could get out to it.

I might only have a very brief window of opportunity to get out Sunday morning (close to home) but not very optimistic. My auger blades are just about shot too so hopefully my new blades show up before then. I am entertaining the idea to take off work either Monday or Tuesday to give it a try somewhere. The cold over the weekend should heal up some shoreline on smaller waters.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Go north to Michigan. Worth the drive.


----------



## AtticaFish

This is the free weekend for MI.... i have to imagine it will be a zoo with OH people making the trip.


----------



## squid_1

Consider me part of the zoo. Saginaw here I come.


----------



## AtticaFish

Good luck up North!


----------



## whiskerchaser

I still have one spot locally I can get on been trying to hit it all week for a nightime crappie trip but life keeps getting in way.. hopefully tonight after work I can do it.


----------



## AtticaFish

I also have one place close to home i can get out on but it has been nothing but 5" bluegill for me since it froze over. Kind of funny too because the last day i had fishing the same reservoir open water, i brought home several nice crappie. Haven't touched a crappie through the ice from there though.

Good luck and post how you do!


----------



## whiskerchaser

I will do so stopped by spot on way home to make sure I could still access ice. Was able to safely get on drilled 8 holes and getting things gathered up shall be on ice about 8 hopefully the crappies are in the area an want to play..


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I swung by Delta on my way to the Irish Hills today. The upper has a massive swath of open water at the boat ramp.


----------



## whiskerchaser

As usual things didn't go as planned last night never ended up making it out stayed at home and took care of stuff at home like a responsible adult.. maybe after this warm up either the weather melts everything and start chasing fish open water or things freeze back up and get another shot at ice...


----------



## AtticaFish

Cat says the ice is still good on my pond and wants me to come out and catch him supper. I'm not buying it.


----------



## AtticaFish

Had to make a delivery over to Willard this morning so figured I would swing by the res to take a look. Almost completely covered but it was just a skim. Tossed a small rock from the top and it broke through easily.


----------



## Zach216913

I fished it one night last week when it was open for a few hours. I couldn't wait any longer.... Lol no fish but was nice to get out


----------



## Derbyfreak230

I'm hoping that after next week's temps I'll be able to get on one of the reservoirs by the weekend one last time this ice season


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Does any northwest reservoirs have any fishable ice. Just trying to go somewhere different then east harbor this saturday


----------



## AtticaFish

Haven't been around to check yet but may take a look at a small reservoir close to home after work on Thursday and then might have some time to get out late afternoon on Saturday. Kind of wondered about Bellevue #4 myself. Don't have very high hopes honestly. I did get a message and some pictures yesterday about Willard...... it was pretty much wide open with ice only at the extreme South end.


----------



## ErieEye

Derbyfreak230 said:


> Does any northwest reservoirs have any fishable ice. Just trying to go somewhere different then east harbor this saturday


Fostorias a no go. Pockets of open water everywhere.


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Yeah my hopes aren't set to high. This ice season has kinda been a bummer for me. I've only been able to get on Beaver once and hurls and east harbor a few times. I usually try to hit bellvue res 5 but that hasn't happened this year. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Capt. Crude

Wish we could have had these frigid temps back in January instead of warm ups.... frustrating ice this season for sure, at least there was ice I guess.


----------



## AtticaFish

It was a roller coaster for the temps, but i have been able to get out quite a few times now. Frustrating ice season (fishing wise) for me to start. I was down to only a couple small bags of panfish in my freezer and that was it! After a few better days at a little upground, 2 good trips to East Harbor and then my last perch trip (not allowed to talk about it, haha) my freezer is not looking so bare. We ate fried crappie sandwiches last night and plan on frying up some bluegill next week.


----------



## addicted to fish

L


AtticaFish said:


> It was a roller coaster for the temps, but i have been able to get out quite a few times now. Frustrating ice season (fishing wise) for me to start. I was down to only a couple small bags of panfish in my freezer and that was it! After a few better days at a little upground, 2 good trips to East Harbor and then my last perch trip (not allowed to talk about it, haha) my freezer is not looking so bare. We ate fried crappie sandwiches last night and plan on frying up some bluegill next week.


“Loose lips sink ships” hahahaha!
I will call you tomorrow with an update.


----------



## AtticaFish

Checked the small reservoir in New Washington tonight after an early dinner hoping for one last shot at an evening on the ice. Ice held my weight and was about 4"..... but that sun sure put a hurt on it today. 2 hits with the spud and it created a crater and broke through. No thanks. Sadly, hanging up the gear for the season i guess. If anyone is getting out tomorrow, use that spud and be safe! Time to put line on a new walleye rod my wife got me so i'm ready to start casting the rocks.


----------



## ress

Attica, What's your set up casting on those rocks? I get tired of snagging those 8 pounders and loosing jigs and such nearly every cast. Sorry for the derail but ice fishing is over imo


----------



## AtticaFish

I carry a couple rods now and have braid on all of them. After many years of different jig heads and techniques, I just assume I am going to loose lots of jigs a season. The braid helps to flip over some smaller rocks at least. I like a stiffer rod for the jigs too so I can feel the bottom better. The softer tip rods I use for cranks. I have been painting up a bunch of new roadrunner heads to try out this year.


----------

